# Video: Shark tank explodes in Shanghai mall



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

At least 15 shoppers were injured in China when a giant shark tank burst at a busy Shanghai mall.

http://pulse.me/s/gFKUT

Video doesn't play on mobile devices (i don't understand why they do this) so I haven't seen it yet but figured I would post.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Wow!...Scary and very sad!......


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

yikes........


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

<shakes head> yeaaaa..... lets take pix of a distressed fish as opposed to helping out someway
unfortunate that happened. good thing nobody was right up against the glass. Probably would have killed them.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Shark Tank Explodes Killing 3 Sharks At Orient Shopping Center In Shanghai China injuring 15 - YouTube

Surprised they used glass instead of acrylic which would probably have prevented this from happening.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy.....


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Saw it on the news this a.m.....pretty wild..... the sharks were literally flushed/washed into the mall


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

That must've been horrible for both parties involved.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

god i just saw it on cnn and was going to post it.. (see you beat me) lol.. that was pretty crazy


----------

